

Jeffrey Skilling wins Appeal - cellis
http://www.economist.com/blogs/newsbook/2010/06/enron_case_revisited?source=hptextfeature

======
kevin_morrill
The government never demonstrated he did anything wrong, except being overly
optimistic about his company. Houston's Clear Thinkers blog has done a great
job of chronicling how absurd the governments claims are.
<http://blog.kir.com/archives/2010/06/skilling_wins_a.asp>

------
mcknz
The sympathy here for Enron executives is a tad nauseating. One can hardly tar
government prosecutions as overzealous if the inherent issue is a vague
statute.

~~~
orangecat
Yes, Jeff Skilling is a despicable person, just as Lori Drew is. In neither
case should we twist the meaning of laws so that they turn virtually everyone
into a criminal. If the government's interpretation of "honest services" law
were upheld, it would arguably be a crime to take a personal call or visit HN
when you're supposed to be working.

~~~
mcknz
Or call in sick to go to a baseball game. Can't really blame the prosecution
for using a law on the books.

